# kinda lost in freenet

## mlsfit138

ok... 

I emerged freenet about 8 hours ago, ran the config for it, then started it up.  

I pointed my browser to http://127.0.0.1:8888/servlet/nodeinfo/, so far so good.  I get this impressive little UI, but I go to click on the links, and at first i get 

```
Couldn't Retrieve Key

Network Error

Couldn't connect to the network. Are you sure you have configured Freenet correctly? Also make sure that you are connected to the internet.

 Retrying... 
```

 I wait a little while, and the error changes...

```
Route Not Found

Network Error

Couldn't retrieve key: SSK@rBjVda8pC-Kq04jUurIAb8IzAGcPAgM/TFE// 

Hops To Live: 15

Error: Route Not Found

Attempts were made to contact 0 nodes.

0 were totally unreachable.

0 restarted.

0 cleanly rejected.

The request couldn't even make it off of your node. Try again, perhaps with the GPL to help your node learn about others. The publicly available seed nodes have been very busy lately. If possible try to get a friend to give you a reference to their node instead.

Route Not Found messages mean that your node, or the rest of the network, didn't find the data or enough nodes to send the request to. You should retry, with the same Hops-To-Live; if it persists, there may be a problem (check that your internet connection is working). Try reseeding your node, and if that doesn't work, contact support@freenetproject.org.
```

Should freenet eventually get its bearings, or will it sit there forever if i don't manually enter an ip?  if i need to enter an ip for it to work at all, how the heck am i supposed to do that?  I'm honestly the only person i know geeky enough to even attempt to run linux, let alone a freenet node!  (I live a double life)

I'm kind of irritated with the lack of user documentation.  In the web UI there is a README but i can't retrieve the key!  how useful is that?  

well, if someone could help a N00b out, i would really appreciate it.  Maybe someone would be kind enough to give me an ip?  maybe there is a list somewhere.  maybe thats what this "SEED" thing is.  I have no clue.  :Wink: 

----------

## manny15

Well, I'm using entropy. And basically, you just got to let the thing run. Say, a few hours a day. After about 2 days, I was able to access the key for the GPL license. The next day, the "search engine" came up, and a few of the links. I just takes time.

----------

## danielflorent

Yes, Freenet really isn't for the impatient  :Wink: 

Just let it run, check sometimes how many open connections you see in the web interface (you'll have to switch to "Advanced Mode" to see this information). A well integrated node should see 100-150 connections. Under 50, it's not very well integrated in the network.

After a few days you should start to be able to access some of the pages from the bookmarks. Check also the filling level of your datastore (it can be seen in "Environnement").

To accelerate things you can run regularly Frost, at the beginning you won't see many messages but the multiple tries made by Frost to retrieve them greatly helps the integration of your node.

In resume : obstination and patience is the key.

----------

## manny15

And I thought I was doing ok. I'm only getting about 5 ins and 4 outs. But I'm using Entropy, which brings me to my question. Is Entropy still being developed? I'm thinking of switching to Freenet, because I'm not getting access to most of the FreeSites. It's just the Entropy is lighter on the resources.

----------

## danielflorent

Last news I read on Entropy is that it had been abandonned by its developper. It's kinda sad since it was said to be less bloated than Freenet (which is written in Java), but anyway the 2 networks weren't compatible (even if most of the concepts were identical).

So if you really want to access to Freenet, nowadays you've got no other choice than using the official core.

----------

## manny15

Thank you! I finally got a straight answer. I thought it was done for, but I had no solid evidence. Crap, back to Freenet, the hog. I always thought the networks were compatible. No wonder I couldn't access the Freedom Engine, YoYo, and such.

----------

## danielflorent

Only the client applications are compatible (you can use Frost or Fuqid on Entropy). Here's the news on the end of the project (from one year ago, already) :

http://slashdot.org/articles/04/07/10/1458202.shtml

Don't know if anybody has tried to continue some development on the existing code.

----------

## manny15

Yeah, I found that site through Wikipedia. I just wasn't sure if anything new had happened since then. So far, I've got about 30 connections, and it's only been running for about an hour! And the Freedom Engine is there! Wooo! I've got a new toy.

I did limit the java vm to 128MB instead of the default 256MB. I have 512MB total, but I don't want to give half of it to Freenet.

Thanks again!

----------

